# Porto. Aproximação da Frente fria de 15-11-12



## ciclonico (14 Dez 2012 às 15:03)

Na altura esqueci-me de colocar.
Esta foto mostra os cúmulos-nimbos respeitante à frente fria que provocou os tornados em Silves. Mas neste caso corresponde à sua aproximação à cidade do Porto.






15 de Novembro de 2012 17:30. 
Cúmulos-nimbos respeitante à frente fria que provocou os tornados em Silves, Aproximação à cidade do Porto, cruzamento Via Norte-Circunvalação.


----------

